# Steven Erikson's new novel



## Svalbard (May 9, 2007)

I have just got Reaper's Gale, the new Malazan book. Looking forward to reading it.

Are there any more fans of the Malazan series out there?


----------



## DavidGil (May 15, 2007)

I have the series but currently, I have yet to get far into it like I have with Martin's works. However: I do know a lot about it, I kinda like skim reading and  shamefully, I am drawn to spoiler threads  I should drop that habit though. Hope you enjoy reaper's gale anyway. I have a lot to read before I reach that book to read it in it's entirety.


----------



## Carleone (May 16, 2007)

I recently started Gardens of the Moon (not too recently though, as I've almost finished it). I'm enjoying it so far, and I am looking forward to Deadhouse Gates.


----------



## Kane (May 16, 2007)

Hey, it's not just me!  I'm currently reading Memories of Ice, and have Deadhouse Gates and House of Chains waiting.  I'm 640 pages into it at the moment and I think I've found a new entry for my favorite author's list.  In fact, I'm sure of it, and can't think of many authors at all who I'd put on that list.


----------



## DavidGil (May 17, 2007)

Just started book 2 myself of GoTM. I don't know whether to like Kruppe or not. 

Edit: i remember a rather funny scene involving him in MoI, during one of my skim reads. Guess he can annoy other characters as well as me. *grins*


----------



## Svalbard (May 17, 2007)

Steven Erikson is up there in my favorite author list. Kane, Deadhouse Gates is no 2 in the series. But as events go it stands alone until the later books. Kruppe is annoying but not everything is at it seems in Erikson's world. But what a world, I don't think I would like to live there.


----------



## Kane (May 18, 2007)

Kruppe makes me laugh.  Yeah, I started with book 3.  I wanted to start the series long ago, but couldn't get book one or two.  I waited because I didn't want to read the series out of order.  Then, I read in an interview, Erikson said they were all stand alone novels, and could be read in any order.  A few minutes later and I was out the door, on my way to the bookstore to pick up 3 and 4... they were able to order #2, so I picked that up a week later... apparently #1 is on back order from the publisher, so I'll get that one when I can.


----------



## Krim (May 19, 2007)

I have no clue what's going on with that series, because for some reason my Barnes & Noble only carries House of Chains. They aren't out-of-print or anything, and it is a pretty popular series. House of Chains was on-and-off good. Very excellent parts sometimes, and other parts was just Karsa Orlong going on a Conan rampage and slaying everything in sight with mediocre prose. I didn't even realize he was much taller than anyone, and I seriously had no clue how tall I was supposed to be imagining him. When I thought he was about 6'5, I read him and his horse leapt over a wall, and that he ran into a tower and made it collapse. So what, is he twelve feet tall or something? And he has three lungs. That's about the only time I understood he was different, besides the whole most excellent slaughter everyone in sight mentality


----------



## Svalbard (Jun 17, 2007)

Just finished reading Reapers Gale. I am not going to give anything away but the Malazan marines are kick-ass bad!


----------



## Rahvin (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone know the order? I got given Midnight Tides, and I definately want to read the others, but I want to read them in order. And I'm pretty sure Midnight Tides is not the first one.


----------



## DavidGil (Jun 18, 2007)

1) Gardens of the moon 
2) Deadhouse Gates
3) Memories of Ice
4) House of chains
5) Midnight tides
6) Bonehunters
7) Reaper's Gale

Edit: Gardens of the moon might be hard to get into at first. They reccomend a re-read of it or read through it first, then deadhouse and go back to GoTM.


----------



## Svalbard (Jun 25, 2007)

This might be of interest to Erikson fans. He created the world with a friend and has continued to work on it with him. That friend, Ian Esselmont, now has a book out called Night of Knives. It is set directly before Gardens of the Moon and deals with the 24 hours leading up to the fall of Kellennved and Dassem Ultor. I have just got my hands on the book. It looks like Esselmont is going to concentrate on the back story to Erikson's work.


----------

